
Bitmitigate Is Down - fortran77
https://twitter.com/pbrgmr/status/1158406436801732608
======
skrowl
[https://twitter.com/voxility/status/1158408226460884992](https://twitter.com/voxility/status/1158408226460884992)

Voxility, their backbone link, deplatformed them for hosting 8chan

------
fortran77
But what about their less controversial customers?

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Yep, seems to be blackholed.

